# Assaulted on Finchley Rd...



## eml1909 (22 May 2012)

OK, so it was more 'handbags at 12 paces' than an 'assault', but this idiot (estate agent) was beeping at me for holding primary and when I challenged him about this he got out of his car, screamed in my face and then lunged at me. I had done abolutely nothing wrong and it was entirely unprovoked. Although not serious, I was shaken up by the whole thing.

Thankfully, I wear a helmet cam and I have the whole thing on video. I have his car registration details and I know where he works because his car was a company car with advertising on it.

I intend to write to his employer and to send them a copy of the video.

Question: does anyone know the easiest way of reporting this to the police?


----------



## Recycler (22 May 2012)

eml1909 said:


> Question: does anyone know the easiest way of reporting this to the police?


 
Phone them. Not on 999.
Personally I would also bung it on You Tube. If nothing it may well be a good way to embarrass the man.


----------



## gaz (22 May 2012)

For londoners only - add the video link in the description.

Was the car a mini by any chance?


----------



## musa (22 May 2012)

Don't post it yet if you plan to take legal action, people become funny at times


----------



## Ian Cooper (22 May 2012)

Judging by your description, you were indeed assaulted. The essential elements of assault consist of an act intended to cause an apprehension of harmful or offensive contact that causes apprehension of such contact in the victim.

If it comes to blows, that's battery.

Under UK law, both assault and battery are punishable by a fine of not more than £5,000 and/or imprisonment of up to 6 months.


----------



## sabian92 (22 May 2012)

Used his car as a weapon with the company logo down the side?
Got a look at his face?
Witnesses?
On Camera?

What a complete dickhead.

Fingers crossed for a warning or prosecution and sacking although this is the CPS we're talking about here.

Glad you're ok.


----------



## jdtate101 (23 May 2012)

Yep write to his employer stating that you believe he has brought the firm into disrepute and that not only are you going to take legal action, that you will also be going to the media (ie metro etc..) unless they sanction him. That should start the ball rolling on him.


----------



## Vikeonabike (23 May 2012)

EML ring 101 and report it to the police. Behaviour like that can not go unpunished. As quoted above he has assaulted you. If anyone else was about he could have commited either a Section 5 or 4a Public order offence (depending on what was said). Not to mention any traffic issues and a probable Section 69 warning.. Really would go down well opn a company vehicle!. Report it. If you want a proffessional opinion post it on you tube as Private and let me and Copper cyclist take a look!


----------



## 400bhp (23 May 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Yep write to his employer stating that you believe he has brought the firm into disrepute and that not only are you going to take legal action, that you will also be going to the media (ie metro etc..) unless they sanction him. That should start the ball rolling on him.


 
Threats don't work.You need to show subtlety.


----------



## BentMikey (23 May 2012)

Please put it on YouTube, and put the vehicle registration adn the company name in the video title and tags? I'd definitely complain to both the company and Roadsafe it.

That sort of behaviour is exactly why we need to bring more consequences to drivers. Nasty behaviour like that cannot be tolerated.


----------



## cloggsy (23 May 2012)

eml1909 said:


> Question: does anyone know the easiest way of reporting this to the police?


 
Coppers up here (apparently) can't watch YouTube on their work computers, so I'd stick the whole video on a DVD (so they can see you weren't riding like a dick) and take it in to the Police Station to make a complaint; you've got all the details and info there to hand then!


----------



## CopperCyclist (23 May 2012)

Vikeonabike said:


> EML ring 101 and report it to the police. Behaviour like that can not go unpunished. As quoted above he has assaulted you. If anyone else was about he could have commited either a Section 5 or 4a Public order offence (depending on what was said). Not to mention any traffic issues and a probable Section 69 warning.. Really would go down well opn a company vehicle!. Report it. If you want a proffessional opinion post it on you tube as Private and let me and Copper cyclist take a look!



As above. From your description it should at least be crimed as a Section 4 Public Order. Report it sooner rather than later - you can always just go into your local police station too.

101 is a useful number for calling the police in non-emergencies that I don't think has been advertised enough!


----------



## clarion (23 May 2012)

Does sound like an assault to me. Definitely needs reporting. And the driver can easily be identified, so that's one hurdle overcome.

I'd keep your video off Youtube until the Police have had a chance to deal with it. If they fail (and, sadly, they often do), then the company name needs wider exposure.


----------



## CopperBrompton (23 May 2012)

As others have said, report it to the police. I wouldn't necessarily hold your breath, but if that route doesn't work you can cause the idiot and his employer a great deal of embarrassment on youtube. If you do this, definitely tag it with the company name and email the link to the company as that should result as a minimum in his boss having short, sharp words with him.


----------



## Recycler (23 May 2012)

Trikeman said:


> As others have said, report it to the police. I wouldn't necessarily hold your breath, but if that route doesn't work you can cause the idiot and his employer a great deal of embarrassment on youtube. If you do this, definitely tag it with the company name and email the link to the company as that should result as a minimum in his boss having short, sharp words with him.


 
I agree with that, and also the earlier comment about not appearing to threaten the company or, indeed, trying to lay the law down with them.
With these things it's a mistake to assume that his boss will sort him out. He may be the boss!


----------



## Tim Hall (23 May 2012)

When you do phone 101, make sure you use the words "aggressively" and "aggressive" as appropriate. I understand this presses a few buttons at the other end.

@CopperCyclist: "crimed"? I know any noun can be verbed, but really...


----------



## fossyant (23 May 2012)

I did something similar and went to the main station. No bike stands, but the police let me bring the bike in the interview room. Made identifying my bike easy. The police will ask if you want it taking further, that's usually a cue as the driver might be a baddie.. My driver was a baddie, but as I had pushed it, they called on him.he also got extra baddie points on the car. He was known to them.


----------



## Chr15 (24 May 2012)

I had something similar a couple of weeks ago. The idiot decided to get out of his car screaming and cursing and thought I would be intimidated. I quietly said to him "get back into your car or I will f*** you up". He got back into his car. I have to say, I was so upset I was actually looking for an excuse to hit him. With hindsight, it was not the ideal reaction from me but I was not about to be taken advantage of.


----------



## kelvin davies (24 May 2012)

What a arse whole!

_*Chr15 *_ I bet you had a massive grin on your face when he backed down  Good on you.

Kelvin


----------



## Crankarm (24 May 2012)

So where's the link to Youtube?

This thread is useless without footage.

Name and shame.


----------



## ufkacbln (26 May 2012)

Don't send the video 

I have found that an email detailing the events and the driver's actions, then asking for their comments is more effective.

Then when you get the reply the muppet will have made all sorts of claims about your cycling and how it was your fault.

Then send the video in, and ask why the driver is lying as well!

Managers hate to be made to look silly, and this (sadly) will result in more severe censure than the original offence

Besides which you can then be honest and put their version of things on YouTube and embarrass them even more


----------



## eml1909 (5 Jun 2012)

OK, so here's the video. Apologies for the delay, only just figured out how to edit and upload. Any thoughts most welcome: 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gr4Bi1Bz2k


I haven't yet reported it to the police, but I intend to do so. I wanted to upload to internet first so that I could send them the link (the file itself is HUGE).

I also intend to send the link to his employer.

Points to note:

1. he edged up slowly towards my bike until his bumper was pressing against my bike which was extremely intimidating.

2. he kept shouting "there's no traffic, get out the way", which simply made no sense - I was cycling as fast as I could and I was not blocking the traffic; as I said to him, I was part of the traffic. As it happens, the traffic moves very slowly along Finchley Rd at that time of the morning. You can *clearly* see the traffic slowing down just before I confront him. Even if I could have moved safely out of his way, which I couldn't, it would only have been a matter of seconds before he would have had to stop anyway.

3. He works for the estate agent - Atkinson Mcleod.

4. Mental note to self: next time I get involved in an incident such as this, try not to scream at such a high pitch!!!!


----------



## eml1909 (5 Jun 2012)

one further point: the only reason I was not in the bus lane was because, shortly before the incident, it was closed due to road works. What I wa trying to do, and in fact what I did do shortly after the incident, was to move back into the relative "safety" of the bus/taxi/cycle lane.


----------



## mr_cellophane (6 Jun 2012)

Did he actually touch you ?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (6 Jun 2012)

Try to contact Giles Atkinson as he is the director of the company.
If you do not get any joy perhaps you should post it on their facebook wall.

Terrible behavior, I would go to the police, we need to stand up to thugs and bullys like that.


----------



## Mushroomgodmat (6 Jun 2012)

I like the way he gets stuck at the lights at the end. I might have been tempted to filter in front of him just to piss him off ..... Probably not a bright move though  

Best of luck.


----------



## Andy_R (6 Jun 2012)

Hmm.....not sure how to take this.....I'm a little on the larger size, so when the young gentleman in the haidressers car got out, I personally would have been a little more robust in my response......go away or get hurt....not the best respose I realise, but once people get out of their tin boxes, reality tends to strike.


----------



## gaz (6 Jun 2012)

If you need an e-mail address for Atkinson McLeod, let me know, I have had dealings with them before and found them to be helpful, although my incidences where not on the same scale as this.

You should put the registration in the video title and the company name. It will help it appear in google results and on their related videos in youtube, which will help pressure them into taking more action.


----------



## MrJamie (6 Jun 2012)

That guy looks so wound up and he wasnt a particularly big bloke to be getting out of his car and trying to throw his weight around. Funny that he was going nuts about being held up, then got held up further with a confrontation and then got caught out by the lights too.

Hopefully i wont find out how i'd react in that circumstance, but imho you did well not to pursue him at the end in an adrenaline fuelled rage. I wonder if knowing you had it on camera let you feel like he wasnt getting away with it and that you didnt need to exact revenge.


----------



## gavintc (6 Jun 2012)

All he did was toot his horn. You stopped, blocking the road and then the assault occurred. I think that your actions made the minor situation worse.


----------



## Globalti (6 Jun 2012)

You should have ignored him then moved aside at the first opportunity. Instead you stopped and actually sought a confrontation. You were as aggressive as he was - next time you might not be as lucky; you need to recognise that city driving is as stressful for car drivers as it is for cyclists (probably more in a high-pressure job like his) and cut them some slack.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (6 Jun 2012)

Personally I think the OP simply defended his position, just because the driver toots his horn and is stressed does not give him all rights to the public highway, the moment we accept, condone or allow such behaviour it becones acceptable. At no time imho does the OP approach the driver seeking confrontation. The horn is a warning, using it in such manner is actually illigal, the law states you must not use your horn agressively, it also states that you must not use your horn at all unless another road user poses a danger. The OP simply reacted to an aggressor, although it could be debated if this heightened the situation, I feel the reaction was understandable.


----------



## gavintc (6 Jun 2012)

If I was driving and someone tooted at me, I would not stop the car and remonstrate with the driver who tooted at me. To do so would be regarded as road rage. What makes this so different if it is a cyclist not a car?


----------



## BentMikey (6 Jun 2012)

Being tailgated like that does make it hard though - I think you might be safer stopped than carrying on at speed. It does seem very silly to blame the cyclist for that driver's behaviour.


----------



## eml1909 (6 Jun 2012)

Some brief replies:

1. Yes, he did touch me. He twisted my head sharply to "show" me that there was "no traffic".

2. I accept that perhaps I should not have argued with him in the middle of the road. However, I was scared and angry because he was coming up very close behind me, beeping his horn and shouting. The fact is that I was reacting to his aggressive driving and his breaches of the Highway Code, all of which was unacceptable and unprovoked.

3. what you cannot really tell on this video is that the traffic is choc-a-bloc almost the whole way down Finchley Road. Although at this particular part of the video the traffic seems free flowing, it most certainly isn't. It's stop start all the way. So I wasn't really holding up the traffic. As the continuation of the vide shows (which I haven't bothered posting), within about 100 yards of the incident, the traffic returns to bumper to bumper.

4. I did think about filtering and then riding in front of him but, tbh, I was far too shaken up and just wanted to get to work safely.


----------



## eml1909 (6 Jun 2012)

gavintc said:


> If I was driving and someone tooted at me, I would not stop the car and remonstrate with the driver who tooted at me. To do so would be regarded as road rage. What makes this so different if it is a cyclist not a car?


 
He wasnt just tooting his horn. He was coming up behind me very aggressively and was clearly trying to intimidate me. He was beeping his horn and was shouting at me to get out of his way. I didn't really hold up the traffic because within 30 seconds of this incident, the traffic had already come to a standstill once again.


----------



## eml1909 (6 Jun 2012)

At the traffic lights, the road looks fairly clear, but that is because there is a large box junction which prevent cars from stopping. Once you get past the traffic lights, it's bumper to bumper again, but you can't see that on the video.


----------



## gavintc (6 Jun 2012)

eml1909 said:


> He wasnt just tooting his horn. He was coming up behind me very aggressively and was clearly trying to intimidate me. He was beeping his horn and was shouting at me to get out of his way. I didn't really hold up the traffic because within 30 seconds of this incident, the traffic had already come to a standstill once again.


 
I will continue to compare this to an event with 2 cars to avoid the implication of a bike/car element. It is not uncommon for a driver to flash lights, toot horn because they want to travel faster. There are idiots on the road. The typical reaction from a driver would be to pull over, let the idiot through. You stopped and confronted him. That, I contend is unusual and I suggest invited the classic idiot's reaction - resort to violence. I am not condoning the driver's behaviour, but I suggest your actions created the conditions for the assault.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (6 Jun 2012)

The only bit I think you may have a hard time defending is right at the beginning where you squeeze past him and then pull right in front of him obviously then you would be slower than him if the traffic suddenly moved quicker. Not illegal I guess but if a car did that I would feel aggrieved and if we want equal standing 'in the traffic' then maybe we should think about how our cycling effects them, after all we spend a lot of time telling drivers to think about how their driving effects cyclists!

I was told a long time ago that the first person to get out of their car in road rage incidents is always seen as the guilty party as they are the aggressor.

In this case, physical contact also makes him guilty but I do think you should have just flicked him the finger and carried on cycling rather than stopping!


----------



## eml1909 (6 Jun 2012)

NotthatJasonKenny said:


> The only bit I think you may have a hard time defending is right at the beginning where you squeeze past him and then pull right in front of him obviously then you would be slower than him if the traffic suddenly moved quicker. Not illegal I guess but if a car did that I would feel aggrieved and if we want equal standing 'in the traffic' then maybe we should think about how our cycling effects them, after all we spend a lot of time telling drivers to think about how their driving effects cyclists!
> !


 
> I understand what you are saying. However, I was filtering as we approached the traffic lights. He was still stationary as I moved past him and I looked into his car to make sure that he had seen me. I'm sure he was playing on his phone as I past him (shame that's not caught on camera!) and I didn't want him to be caught by surprise when he looked up. By the time he had started to move off he had definitely seen me. It's true that he had to drive slower because of me but, as I have said, the traffic moves incredibly slowly all the way down Finchley Rd and he was back in a traffic jam very soon after this incident.


----------



## eml1909 (6 Jun 2012)

gavintc said:


> I will continue to compare this to an event with 2 cars to avoid the implication of a bike/car element. It is not uncommon for a driver to flash lights, toot horn because they want to travel faster. There are idiots on the road. The typical reaction from a driver would be to pull over, let the idiot through. You stopped and confronted him. That, I contend is unusual and I suggest invited the classic idiot's reaction - resort to violence. I am not condoning the driver's behaviour, but I suggest your actions created the conditions for the assault.


 
Yes, I accept that I "created" the situation by confronting him in relation to his aggressive and threatening driving. (And I was about to cycle away when he started to get out of his car, which is why I decided to hold my ground.)


----------



## machew (6 Jun 2012)

gavintc said:


> I will continue to compare this to an event with 2 cars to avoid the implication of a bike/car element. It is not uncommon for a driver to flash lights, toot horn because they want to travel faster. There are idiots on the road. The typical reaction from a driver would be to pull over, let the idiot through. You stopped and confronted him. That, I contend is unusual and I suggest invited the classic idiot's reaction - resort to violence. I am not condoning the driver's behaviour, but I suggest your actions created the conditions for the assault.


There is a 20mph zone near were I live, I on the hole will slow down to 20 in my car. However I always get idiots tailgating, flashing lights and hooting. I did once have a hi-vis vest in the car that had on it "Polite Slow" and when I got out the car with it on the other driver visibly went pale


----------



## BentMikey (6 Jun 2012)

That does seem to be some unwarranted victim blaming coming from you there, gavintc.


----------



## BSRU (6 Jun 2012)

The driver has no excuse for assault, whatever excuses he makes up in his own mind to justify his behaviour.
Using you car to bully another road user out of the way is normally classed as dangerous driving, especially when the other vehicle is a vulnerable road user.
I have gad a few aggressive tailgaters, they have no comprehension of the danger they are putting the other road user in, just to move a few metres further in the traffic queue.


----------



## mr_hippo (6 Jun 2012)

eml1909 said:


> He was beeping his horn and was shouting at me to get out of his way. .


I was a big fan of yours many, many years ago! Above all the general traffic noise, the car`s engine, the beeping horn,you heard him shouting at you. Glad to know that your bionic ear is still working, Steve Austin.


----------



## LosingFocus (6 Jun 2012)

Globalti said:


> you need to recognise that city driving is as stressful for car drivers as it is for cyclists (probably more in a high-pressure job like his) and cut them some slack.


 
This is _gold_. Just because he is a bit stressed by work, he should be allowed to intimidate other people?


----------



## Mushroomgodmat (6 Jun 2012)

The OP did exactly what I would have done.

Yes he could have moved into the other lane of traffic - but why should he - hes approaching traffic lights, the other lane is full, moving out of his way in such a built up area might encourage a dangerous overtake ect? And if some numpty ever did that to me I would also stop to see why that driver seems to think its okay to use a ton of metal to bully someone.

And I couldn't give a flying fark what he does for a living, or how stressful (estate agent! Ha!) his job is..And I don't know what the OP job is so its a null point.


----------



## Globalti (6 Jun 2012)

I fully agree that what the bloke did was wrong. What I'm saying is that one of the cycle commuter's survival skills needs to be the ability to recognise a stressed-up driver and concede that (s)he is likely to come off worst if that driver becomes aggressive.

Pulling aside to let him race through then slipping past him at the next traffic light would have been less confrontational but equally satisfying for the OP.


----------



## CopperBrompton (6 Jun 2012)

The driver was a prat, and there is absolutely no justification for the assault, but to be honest stopping in the road to block him was inviting trouble. There are some total nutters out there, and you were fortunate he was one of the lesser ones. I get that you wanted to make a point, but sooner or later doing that is going to end badly.


----------



## gaz (6 Jun 2012)




----------



## Boris Bajic (6 Jun 2012)

I cycle frequently in London.

The motorist was silly, impatient and several other things. Not good road behaviour at all.

The rider appeared to be making something of the type of incident that many move past and forget about. There are bigger wrongs out there.

I do not condone the actions of the driver, but stopping in front of him was not going to achieve any of the outcomes any sane person might have sought. 

I filter up the offside a lot when in heavy London traffic, but I always make sure I clear off as soon as I have the room and do not allow my riding to give the impression that I might be 'holding anyone up'. The OP appears to have filtered, got back into traffic and then sauntered. There's no law against that, but you will get honked for doing it.

I am by no means a saintly cyclist in traffic, so I do not type this from the saddle of a moral high horse. I weave, I filter, I ride with 'verve' and I have sharper elbows than Abdu-thingummy. But I would not filter, push back in and then dawdle. To the motorist, the impending wait at the next traffic signal is not an issue here. Rightly or wrongly, he may simply see a bicycle push in front and then fail to keep up.

It may be that the driver will be prosecuted, but once triggered by the beeping, this whole situation was nurtured and fed by the OP.


----------



## Glow worm (6 Jun 2012)

Why are so many motons so dumb? It's bleedin' obvious the car is just going to get stuck at the next light (and the one after that etc etc) and that the bike is going to be much faster in that situation. To anyone with an ounce of sense you can see it's the cars holding up the bikes not the other way round. But no, the knuckledraggers just have to get past the cyclist no matter what. Total idiots. No anticipation, no road awareness (as per bloody usual). Probably too busy picking his nose, making calls or texting or lobbing rubbish out the window to have a clue whats going on ayway. I hope they throw the book at him.


----------



## moon_monkey (6 Jun 2012)

Doesn't look like the OP is sauntering to me - the van in front doesn't exactly leave him for dead, and neither does the flatbed in the next lane.

It also doesn't appear that the OP, initially, stops to confront the angry motorist but is forced to come to a stop due to the traffic (van in front isn't moving).


----------



## Peowpeowpeowlasers (6 Jun 2012)

gavintc said:


> All he did was toot his horn. You stopped, blocking the road and then the assault occurred. I think that your actions made the minor situation worse.


 
A car's horn is there to warn other road users of its vehicle's presence. It isn't a tool to enable the driver to intimidate others, and legislation exists to punish drivers who do so.


----------



## mr_hippo (6 Jun 2012)

The best place for an impatient motorist is not behind you but in front and moving away. Move over and let him pass - it is not rocket surgery, is it? Of course, you won''t do that - there will be no youtube footage


----------



## Peowpeowpeowlasers (6 Jun 2012)

The best place for an impatient motorist is in front of a judge, with the threat of the loss of his licence looming over his head.

I do not allow bullies like the one pictured in the OP's video to get away with what they do, and those who apologise on their behalf can get to fark.


----------



## eml1909 (6 Jun 2012)

moon_monkey said:


> Doesn't look like the OP is sauntering to me - the van in front doesn't exactly leave him for dead, and neither does the flatbed in the next lane.
> 
> It also doesn't appear that the OP, initially, stops to confront the angry motorist but is forced to come to a stop due to the traffic (van in front isn't moving).


 
Just to be clear, I did not stop in the middle of stationary traffic. I kept on cycling until the next time that the traffic slowed down and only then did I stop to speak to him. As you can see, I was actually cycling more quickly than the cars to my left. 

The traffic is horrendous all the way down Finchley Road - it stops and starts from where the incident happened for about another mile (until you reach Swiss Cottage), so there was NOTHING to be gained by him overtaking me. In fact, shortly after the incident I overtook him (once I was "safely" back in the Bus / Cycle Lane. And before you ask, I hadn't been in the Bus Lane prior to the incident because it was blocked off due to road works).


----------



## eml1909 (6 Jun 2012)

mr_hippo said:


> The best place for an impatient motorist is not behind you but in front and moving away. Move over and let him pass - it is not rocket surgery, is it? Of course, you won''t do that - there will be no youtube footage


 
1. Rocket surgery?! Interesting concept.

2. My intention had been to move over to the left hand side, and indeed that is what I did after the incident. But given all of the traffic immediately to my left as the guy was tailgating me and beeping, I felt threatened and did not feel safe to move over at that point.


----------



## eml1909 (6 Jun 2012)

moon_monkey said:


> It also doesn't appear that the OP, initially, stops to confront the angry motorist but is forced to come to a stop due to the traffic (van in front isn't moving).


 
Precisely. I only stopped to confront him once the traffic was coming to a standstill.

What you can't tell from the video is that when I stopped, he slowly but deliberately edged his car up to me until his bumber was pushing against my rear wheel.


----------



## CopperCyclist (6 Jun 2012)

Go report it to your local police sooner rather than later! Plus I'd be interested to hear if you get any feedback from the company.


----------



## eml1909 (6 Jun 2012)

I spoke to the company. Not a hugely constructive conversation. I was assured that it was being dealt with "stringently" but there were lots of comments and questions which tried to put blame on me (why had I posted on internet? why was I not in bus lane? etc etc). 

He accepted that the behaviour was "unusual" and said it was "out of character". He didn't like the fact that I wouldn't disclose my personal details at this stage. I said I wanted to report to the police first. He asked why I was so "terrified to reveal myself". I explained that if this person is capable of getting out of his car and assaulting me, I dread to think what he (or his friends) would do to me or my family if they knew where I lived....

He said that obviously what the employee does in his spare time "is a matter for him", but yes he was concerned about the fact that it had happened whilst driving a company car.

There was very little (i.e. NOTHING) in terms of condemning this threatening and aggressive behaviour. It was only when I suggested that I was surprised that he was not a bit more apologetic and that he had not actually agreed with me that the conduct was unacceptable, that he said "oh yes, of course what he did was wrong etc etc", but that took a LOT of prompting from me.

I told him that if he wants any further info, he can contact me via YouTube. In the meantime, I will report it to the police and leave it to them.


----------



## sabian92 (6 Jun 2012)

Probably hoping if they act like they don't care, you'll give up out of not being bothered to deal with a bunch of idiots.

Report it to the police with the video footage and see where it goes.

It might cost him his job, it might cost him a conviction for assault as well - worth a go?



mr_hippo said:


> The best place for an impatient motorist is not behind you but in front and moving away. Move over and let him pass - it is not rocket surgery, is it? Of course, you won''t do that - there will be no youtube footage


Are you suggesting the OP deliberately held up a line of traffic and ended up being hit in the head for youtube footage?

*Offensive comment edited out by Mod.*


----------



## Hip Priest (6 Jun 2012)

The guy was a cockwomble, but it must be such a massive ball-ache to go through all this reporting and whatnot. I've twice confronted drivers, and although neither incident ended up as bad as this, I still ended up wishing I'd just muttered 'moron' under my breath and let them on their way.


----------



## eml1909 (6 Jun 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> The guy was a cockwomble, but it must be such a massive ball-ache to go through all this reporting and whatnot. I've twice confronted drivers, and although neither incident ended up as bad as this, I still ended up wishing I'd just muttered 'moron' under my breath and let them on their way.


 
I tend to agree with you. It happened a couple of weeks ago and I still haven't got round to reporting it because it is such a massive inconvenience and so time consuming.

But given how disgracefully he behaved, I do intend to report it. I don't see why he should be allowed to get away with such threatening and intimidating behaviour.


----------



## Hip Priest (6 Jun 2012)

eml1909 said:


> I tend to agree with you. It happened a couple of weeks ago and I still haven't got round to reporting it because it is such a massive inconvenience and so time consuming.
> 
> But given how disgracefully he behaved, I do intend to report it. I don't see why he should be allowed to get away with such threatening and intimidating behaviour.


 
I agree.

He was completely out of order, but the whole thing has caused you a lot of hassle.

When similar things happen to me, I try to bite my tongue and let them past / ignore them. It means the incident is forgotten about in minutes, whereas if I lose my temper, I'll feel bad for days, even if I was comletely in the right.

I suppose the point I'm making is that confronting drivers gets you nowhere.


----------



## dawesome (6 Jun 2012)

Reporting drivers who assault vulnerable road users means they are less likely to be so stupid in future, and it serves as a warning to other chavvy thugs. Well dome eml, you handled that well.


----------



## eml1909 (6 Jun 2012)

dawesome said:


> Reporting drivers who assault vulnerable road users means they are less likely to be so stupid in future, and it serves as a warning to other chavvy thugs. Well dome eml, you handled that well.


 
That's exactly why I intend to report him, but thanks for the support / encouragement.


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Jun 2012)

Its been a long time since I have had a driver get out of the car and confront me. I have had abuse though (just general swearing and "Get on the path" types of things).

The problem with even being assaulted is that the police (especially in my area) just dont care. Only if there is an injury or damage would they actually do something. I am just tired with the police and from now on I make sure that if I do report anything, then it is something worth reporting.


----------



## dawesome (6 Jun 2012)

I heard of a cyclist hit, possibly deliberately, by a middle-aged driver. When the cops arrived they said to the cyclist:

_"Look, this is a respectable driver with an unblemished record, do you really want to get him in trouble?"_

No idea if it's the police automatically excusing the driver, or just lazy.


----------



## Thomk (6 Jun 2012)

Mistakes from both parties I think. But the golden rule is that you NEVER lay hands on another person. This must be followed up and punished (I learned all this from the sexy, smart and slightly godlike Judge Judy).


----------



## sabian92 (6 Jun 2012)

dawesome said:


> I heard of a cyclist hit, possibly deliberately, by a middle-aged driver. When the cops arrived they said to the cyclist:
> 
> _"Look, this is a respectable driver with an unblemished record, do you really want to get him in trouble?"_
> 
> No idea if it's the police automatically excusing the driver, or just lazy.


 
It's like a CRB check for working with kids.

Just because it doesn't say you're a paedophile, doesn't mean you aren't one - you just haven't been caught.

Same with that, he could be the worst driver in the world and just not been clocked by the Police yet.

So the answer to the question would be "Yes, I would like to because he's just run me over with a tonne of metal".



Thomk said:


> Mistakes from both parties I think. But the golden rule is that you NEVER lay hands on another person. This must be followed up and punished (I learned all this from the sexy, smart and slightly godlike Judge Judy).


 
Indeed. Arguing is one thing but hitting another person is quite another.


----------



## dawesome (7 Jun 2012)

> *Atkinson McLeod Estate Agents*
> 
> 12 hours ago​We have been made aware of an incident concerning a cyclist and an Atkinson McLeod car - to all concerned, thank you for making us aware. We have taken appropriate action today.​Like​​·​​Comment​​·​​Share​


 
https://www.facebook.com/AtkinsonMcLeod


----------



## eml1909 (7 Jun 2012)

Yes, interesting that they don't condemn the behaviour and they don't say what action they have taken...


----------



## Lurker (7 Jun 2012)

Are they taking action against the car, then? That would seem to be the implication of Atkinson McLeod's facebook statement. Surely it's the driver's behaviour that needs to be addressed....


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (7 Jun 2012)

Nothing wrong with op’s cycling, position or actions – why should he have to justify stopping because of intimidation from an impatient dick of a motorist behind him? I know it wouldn’t have been the right response but I wouldn’t blame any cyclist for flooring an idiot like that.
Doesn’t happen often but if I get an arse like that behind me, beeping you because they want to race up to the stationary traffic 10 yards ahead at the lights, be it on my bike or in the car, I stop and get off/out in a very non confrontational way and look totally confused and examine the back of the car/bike for whatever it is they are beeping at – playing dumb winds them up more – I suppose it helps that i’m 6’2” and well built. Just like blowing kisses at yobs hurling abuse from their vehicles.
And before the inevitable “perfect cyclist” comes on here and suggests that I go around deliberately holding up innocent car drivers just to provoke them – I don’t – just the rude, selfish impatient ones like the nob in this video
And as a cautionary note as to why holding primary when appropriate is essential, I “allowed” myself to be intimidated on the road last night – first problem in ages – had a couple of close passes by black cabs in Richmond and then felt further threatened by the bus sitting right on my arse... If there is no room to pass safely I usually sit in primary (as in the advice in cyclecraft, which has served me well so far) but I made the almost fatal mistake of feeling a bit venerable for some reason and pulled left into the worst position I could be in – pretty much in the gutter. The bus went by too close and i clipped the kerb and came off over the bars and onto the pavement luckily. There was no contact by the bus whatsoever but it was a good reminder to take the lane and not to let other road users intimidate you into the gutter. No injury and bike ok, bus didn’t stop but a couple of women out jogging stopped to check if i was ok – so my belief in the basic decency of humanity remains intact.


----------



## eml1909 (7 Jun 2012)

The FB announcement is rather opaque. My guess is that he will receive an "oral warning" for misconduct and that will be the end of it.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (7 Jun 2012)

Globalti said:


> You should have ignored him then moved aside at the first opportunity. Instead you stopped and actually sought a confrontation. You were as aggressive as he was - next time you might not be as lucky; you need to recognise that city driving is as stressful for car drivers as it is for cyclists (probably more in a high-pressure job like his) and cut them some slack.


Estate agent a "High Pressure Job" - that's nearly as funny as suggesting the op was as aggressive as the driver


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (7 Jun 2012)

On a serious note Globalti, can you point out the bit where the op is aggressive?


----------



## Globalti (7 Jun 2012)

Yes, stopping in the middle of the road, blocking his progress and yelling at him looked pretty aggressive to me! You commuter guys are so stressed with all the competition for road space and so obsessed with your own rights that you have a warped idea of what's acceptable. You ought to go for a nice quiet ride in the country from time to time to get things back in perspective. Chill, hang over the fence and banter with neighbours, get drunk more often, enjoy a long relaxing lunch with friends.... sheesh!

And estate agents, don't you know, have what I'd call a high pressure job. They are inveterate liars and cheats and that can't make life very relaxing at all. I bet the bloke in the video had been awake all night worrying about his latest deal falling through.


----------



## eml1909 (7 Jun 2012)

It's true that I became angry, but it was controlled anger. Roads are supposed to be safe for all road users. Tailgating cyclist whilst beeping and shouting behind them is intimidating and threatening and it causes risks to all concerned. I don't apologise for confronting him or for making the entirely legitimate point (which he appears not to have grasped) that, rather than "obstructing" the traffic, as a cyclist I am *part* of the traffic. At that particular point of my journey, there was no safe place for me to ride other than where I was. It was not safe for me to move over at that point (although after the incident I did manage to move into the relative "safety" (yeah, right) of the Bus/Taxi lane). I was cycling faster than the cars in the left hand lane, I was not obstructing the traffic and I was cycling carefully and safely. He had absolutely no right to use his car and his horn to threaten and intimidate me, and I had every right to deal with it as I did.


----------



## Lurker (7 Jun 2012)

eml1909 said:


> It's true that I became angry, but it was controlled anger. Roads are supposed to be safe for all road users. Tailgating cyclist whilst beeping and shouting behind them is intimidating and threatening and it causes risks to all concerned. I don't apologise for confronting him or for making the entirely legitimate point (which he appears not to have grasped) that, rather than "obstructing" the traffic, as a cyclist I am *part* of the traffic. At that particular point of my journey, there was no safe place for me to ride other than where I was. It was not safe for me to move over at that point (although after the incident I did manage to move into the relative "safety" (yeah, right) of the Bus/Taxi lane). I was cycling faster than the cars in the left hand lane, I was not obstructing the traffic and I was cycling carefully and safely. He had absolutely no right to use his car and his horn to threaten and intimidate me, and I had every right to deal with it as I did.


 
Well said!


----------



## BentMikey (7 Jun 2012)

Hear hear, well said from me also.


----------



## eml1909 (8 Jun 2012)

eml1909 said:


> It's true that I became angry, but it was controlled anger. Roads are supposed to be safe for all road users. Tailgating cyclist whilst beeping and shouting behind them is intimidating and threatening and it causes risks to all concerned. I don't apologise for confronting him or for making the entirely legitimate point (which he appears not to have grasped) that, rather than "obstructing" the traffic, as a cyclist I am *part* of the traffic. At that particular point of my journey, there was no safe place for me to ride other than where I was. It was not safe for me to move over at that point (although after the incident I did manage to move into the relative "safety" (yeah, right) of the Bus/Taxi lane). I was cycling faster than the cars in the left hand lane, I was not obstructing the traffic and I was cycling carefully and safely. He had absolutely no right to use his car and his horn to threaten and intimidate me, and I had every right to deal with it as I did.


 
... and nor did he have the right to get out of his vehicle and asault me!


----------



## locker (8 Jun 2012)

Globalti said:


> Yes, stopping in the middle of the road, blocking his progress and yelling at him looked pretty aggressive to me! You commuter guys are so stressed with all the competition for road space and so obsessed with your own rights that you have a warped idea of what's acceptable. You ought to go for a nice quiet ride in the country from time to time to get things back in perspective. Chill, hang over the fence and banter with neighbours, get drunk more often, enjoy a long relaxing lunch with friends.... sheesh!
> 
> And estate agents, don't you know, have what I'd call a high pressure job. They are inveterate liars and cheats and that can't make life very relaxing at all. I bet the bloke in the video had been awake all night worrying about his latest deal falling through.


 
You are jesting aren`t you? except the bit that estate agents are inveterate liars & cheats


----------



## Thomk (8 Jun 2012)

eml1909 said:


> ... and nor did he have the right to get out of his vehicle and asault me!


Forgive the rest of his actions or don't, you can argue about it all day long. But this physical assault is on a whole different scale of seriousness and requires punishment.


----------



## Crankarm (8 Jun 2012)

eml1909 said:


> ... and nor did he have the right to get out of his vehicle and asault me!


 
Have you reported this incident to the police yet? If you haven't yet, which I suspect might be the case, then I don't think you will as you have heard the decision of the forum which might be making you have second thoughts about reporting it?

There are lots of nutters out there, a lot get behind the wheel of vehicles. Irrespective of who said what or who started it, who is in the right or who is in the wrong, next time it might be better to yield to the nutter, ie let them pass, as a bicycle and cyclist is NEVER going to come off better against a moton in their vehicle. Things can and have become very ugly very quickly. Cyclists have lost their lives in incidents not too dissimilar to yours.

http://www.coventrytelegraph.net/ne...maging-wing-mirror-court-told-92746-23432533/


----------



## defy-one (8 Jun 2012)

If someone did that to me (struck me first), I would give him a smack straight back. Sod the police etc


----------



## BentMikey (9 Jun 2012)

The decision of this forum? The majority view seems quite clear to me, that the driver was completely in the wrong and should not have assaulted the cyclist. There is a minority who seem to feel this whole incident is entirely the cyclist's fault, but that's so extreme it's laughable, Crankarm.


----------



## Crankarm (9 Jun 2012)

BentMikey said:


> The decision of this forum? The majority view seems quite clear to me, that the driver was completely in the wrong and should not have assaulted the cyclist. There is a minority who seem to feel this whole incident is entirely the cyclist's fault, but that's so extreme it's laughable, Crankarm.


 


Read my post AGAIN properly. The grim reality is that this nutter could have turned bad which would have meant the OP was breathing through a straw or dead because he was severely assaulted or run down. Defensive cycling would be my preferred option. You never know the background of who you are dealing with. There are ways of bringing people to account without confronting them. Prolonging or inviting confrontation especially when you are IN FRONT of a vehicle would seem to be a RISKY strategy to me, but each to their own.


----------



## CopperBrompton (9 Jun 2012)

I think all are agreed the driver was completely wrong to do what he did.
Some of us are suggesting that the OP's actions were unwise, not that it was his fault.


----------



## her_welshness (9 Jun 2012)

Trikeman said:


> I think all are agreed the driver was completely wrong to do what he did.
> Some of us are suggesting that the OP's actions were unwise, not that it was his fault.


 
Why was it unwise? He has every right to challenge the driver and ask him why he was doing this. I cycled past a taxi the other day and got a beepbeep so I yelled out 'Umm, why did you do that?' He could see quite clearly that I was heading for the ASL, he was taking umbrage that I had pootled past him. They have to understand that they cannot use their horns with the precise aim of intimidating other road users.

As the original poster has said this driver was being very aggressive and intimidating with his manner, for just a mere matter of yards. We all know the score. They are (car drivers) desperate for that extra more 'further on' that they can create. We may be looking at a driver who could have done a lot of damage to anyone, the hope here is that his company have had a word with him and this will put a cessation to his sub-standard road behaviours.


----------



## Adasta (9 Jun 2012)

I think it's important to report this to the employer at the very least.


----------



## CopperBrompton (9 Jun 2012)

her_welshness said:


> He has every right to challenge the driver and ask him why he was doing this.


Absolutely he does. He also has every right to stand outside Millwall Football ground wearing a Man United shirt and yelling "Come on then, if you think you're hard enough." Having the right to do something does not necessarily equate to it being advisable.


----------



## CopperBrompton (9 Jun 2012)

(I know absolutely nothing about football, by the way, so may well have made up names of football clubs for all I know ...)


----------



## dawesome (9 Jun 2012)

Trikeman said:


> Absolutely he does. He also has every right to stand outside Millwall Football ground wearing a Man United shirt and yelling "Come on then, if you think you're hard enough." Having the right to do something does not necessarily equate to it being advisable.


 

What a fair and equal comparison.


----------



## CopperBrompton (9 Jun 2012)

dawesome said:


> What a fair and equal comparison.


It's known as exaggerating to make a point.

You're welcome.


----------



## dawesome (9 Jun 2012)

Your post is exactly like punching kittens.

For goodness sake, look up "Using the horn" in the HC. 



> Use only while your vehicle is moving and you need to warn other road users of your presence. If it's a cyclist get out and slap them on the head whilst swearing in a Burton suit


----------



## oldfatfool (9 Jun 2012)

Should have been reported the same day. IMO you are trivializing the incident yourself by not being bothered to find the time, I doubt you ever will now, shame.


----------



## BentMikey (9 Jun 2012)

Eml, did I miss you saying you didn't report it?

I know Atkinson McLeod have had to deal with the adverse publicity from this video and have acknowledged seeing it, and I'm sure at least talked to the driver. Did you also report it to the police?


----------



## oldfatfool (9 Jun 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Eml, did I miss you saying you didn't report it?





eml1909 said:


> I tend to agree with you. It happened a couple of weeks ago and I still haven't got round to reporting it because it is such a massive inconvenience and so time consuming.


----------



## mr_hippo (9 Jun 2012)

her_welshness said:


> *Why was it unwise? He has every right to challenge the driver and ask him why he was doing this*. I cycled past a taxi the other day and got a beepbeep so I yelled out 'Umm, why did you do that?' He could see quite clearly that I was heading for the ASL, he was taking umbrage that I had pootled past him. They have to understand that they cannot use their horns with the precise aim of intimidating other road users.
> 
> As the original poster has said this driver was being very aggressive and intimidating with his manner, for just a mere matter of yards. We all know the score. They are (car drivers) desperate for that extra more 'further on' that they can create. *We may be looking at a driver who could have done a lot of damage to anyone*, the hope here is that his company have had a word with him and this will put a cessation to his sub-standard road behaviours.


You have answered your own question there. A few years ago, my wife and I were travelling home in a taxi. At the traffic lights there was a minor incident - so minor that I would call it miniscule! Taxi driver got out of the carm pulled a baseball bat out from under his seat and then set about `customising' the other car and hurling abuse at the other driver. Yes, I know that that happened in Bangkok but similar incidents have happened in the UK sometimes with fatal results. Are you brave enough to risk it?
Isn`t there a thread on here where a cyclist was killed by a motorist and the newspaper report states that the victim may not have been the object of the driver`s annoyance?
In case you are wondering, my wife and I took the shopping out of the taxi and got another cab home.


----------



## benb (9 Jun 2012)

What did the guy in the white soft-top say?

My only criticism of the OP is that they haven't reported it to the police. I would have reported it within a couple of days at most.
If you don't take it seriously enough to do something about, why should the police?


----------



## Crankarm (9 Jun 2012)

benb said:


> What did the guy in the white soft-top say?
> 
> My only criticism of the OP is that they haven't reported it to the police. I would have reported it within a couple of days at most.
> If you don't take it seriously enough to do something about, why should the police?


 
I think the OP hasn't and won't report it to the police as the considered view of the forum has helped him realise that while the driver was in the wrong there are aspects to the OP's behaviour that MAY have contributed to what happened and the police MAY take the same view and therefore not take any action which would make reporting it pointless. At the end of the day this was a confrontation between two road users who had a hissy fit at each other. To devote stretched police resources to this would not be in the public interest imho if the OP himself is reluctant to make a complaint to the police. He should really have reported it within the first 48 hours which seems to me a reasonable period of time after the incident. Which just leaves the video on Youtube and the response from the driver's employer ...............


----------



## subaqua (9 Jun 2012)

mr_hippo said:


> You have answered your own question there. A few years ago, my wife and I were travelling home in a taxi. At the traffic lights there was a minor incident - so minor that I would call it miniscule! Taxi driver got out of the carm pulled a baseball bat out from under his seat and then set about `customising' the other car and hurling abuse at the other driver. Yes, I know that that happened in Bangkok but similar incidents have happened in the UK sometimes with fatal results. *Are you brave enough to risk it?*
> Isn`t there a thread on here where a cyclist was killed by a motorist and the newspaper report states that the victim may not have been the object of the driver`s annoyance?
> In case you are wondering, my wife and I took the shopping out of the taxi and got another cab home.


 
yes. i am fairly well built and have a long reach and a heavy dlock thats readily accesible . just reaching for it has made a few arseoles get back in the tin box and beat a hasty retreat.

i am also aware that if i do clonk somebody with it thats an assault for which i may very well end up being mummy to bubbas daddy in the scrubs. . the benefit does not therefore warrant the risk of clonking somebody unless i am defending myself . if somebody gets out of a car with a bat i would certainly argue vigourously ( or my barrister would) in court that i was fearful of my life. this is the time that a camera is useful as a contemporaneous record of events


----------



## BentMikey (9 Jun 2012)

Reporting assaults like that is a serious consumption of your time, as a few of us can attest. You really must do it though, because that sort of behaviour needs changing. Let him get away with it this time, and the chances are that he'll not only do it again to someone else, but he'll get worse too, IMO.

You have 6 months from the incident - get yer skates on and report it. Make sure that the officer takes it down as a common assault, not a traffic incident, as they'll waste months of time shunting it around the Sidcup TJU before sending it back to be dealt with as a common assault.


----------



## eml1909 (10 Jun 2012)

I reported this incident to the police and will keep you all posted as to the outcome. Probably best if I don't say anything more at this stage.


----------



## eml1909 (11 Jun 2012)

Just received this from YouTube:

"The YouTube Community has flagged one or more of your videos as inappropriate. Once a video is flagged, it is reviewed by the YouTube Team against our Community Guidelines. Upon review, we have determined that the following video(s) contain content in violation of these guidelines, and have been disabled: 
*Atkinson Mcleod employee assaults me on way to work* "


?!?!


----------



## gaz (11 Jun 2012)

So someone has flagged this to youtube and it may be removed.

Nothing to worry about, let the police deal with it now and then put a video back up later explaining what happened.


----------



## eml1909 (11 Jun 2012)

Thanks. I'm not worried, I just cannot understand on what basis the YouTube censors thought it appropriate to remove the video. Obviously the complaint was from Atkinson Mcleod but just because it was very bad PR for them, I do not think that the video breached any guidelines.

I notice that AM have also removed all of the comments about this incident from their Facebook page.

Interesting that AM is not prepared, whether on FB, YouTube or their own webpage to make a public statement condemning the threatening and abusive behaviour of their employee. Nor are they willing to say what "appropriate actions" they have taken.

Me thinks that perhaps they are not taking this very seriously at all and are simply interested in the negative PR....


----------



## eml1909 (11 Jun 2012)

But as you say, Gaz, I'm happy to leave this in the hands of the police.


----------



## BentMikey (11 Jun 2012)

Ah, I wouldn't worry about it - YouTube will remove videos based on privacy complaints in this sort of situation. It isn't justified at all in UK law, but YouTube understandably are just avoiding legal battles.

My reaction if someone does this to me is to get a few friends to re-upload it, and remind the company and driver of the Streisand Effect (wiki it). User rosickyize is a good bet, whoever they are, they have a couple of my videos up.


----------



## growingvegetables (11 Jun 2012)

Hmm - the video's already gone.


----------



## subaqua (11 Jun 2012)

if it got emailed to me accidentally and got uploaded from my account. well wouldn't that be a pity. Vimeo is also a good site to upload to


----------



## gaz (11 Jun 2012)

I'm working on a project which will help in situations like this, but alas it is still in planning phases. As Mikey and sub aqua have said... there are users on youtube who will happily upload the video.


----------



## mr_cellophane (12 Jun 2012)

eml1909 said:


> I notice that AM have also removed all of the comments about this incident from their Facebook page.
> 
> Interesting that AM is not prepared, whether on FB, YouTube or their own webpage to make a public statement condemning the threatening and abusive behaviour of their employee. Nor are they willing to say what "appropriate actions" they have taken.
> 
> Me thinks that perhaps they are not taking this very seriously at all and are simply interested in the negative PR....


The way I read the FB "statement" AM were not even admitting that it was an employee, just that it was their car.


----------



## BUR70N (12 Jun 2012)

Shame that you didn't report it straight away.

I had similar where a chap said that I should be on the cycle path and tried to read me my rights, I did shout co*k as he drove off, which was waving a red rag to a bull, he decided to keep ranting and then sped up and cut right in front of me, I had nowhere to go but in the side of his Merc handlebar's first. 

I was also abit shocked about it but reported it to Traffic at work, was working for Suffolk Police at the time, and they said they would keep an eye out...

I think the best motorist come I have had when asking about their priorities when driving was, "Least I have a driving license" - To which I replied "Is that the best you can do"


----------



## oldfatfool (12 Jun 2012)

BUR70N said:


> I think the best motorist come I have had when asking about their priorities when driving was, "Least I have a driving license" - To which I replied "Is that the best you can do"


 
My normal response to that one is "its amazing the crap you get in Christmas crackers these days"


----------



## BUR70N (12 Jun 2012)

I have said "did you get yours from a cereal box" before.


----------



## atkinson mcleod (12 Jun 2012)

For the purposes of clarity - we do not approve of the actions taken by one of our employees whilst driving one of our cars. We would like to apologise to the cyclist ('eml1909') involved. We have not requested that the video be removed from You Tube.


----------



## oldfatfool (12 Jun 2012)

Google's working well I see


----------



## 2Loose (12 Jun 2012)

Very nice of the company to come on here and apologise and all, but it was an employee that did this, not the whole business. 

No word of re-education, discipline, 'they won't be doing it again' or 'have seen the error of their ways' etc. <sigh>


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (12 Jun 2012)

_As I haven't seem the video, I am in a position to comment, *objectively*, only about the way that both parties have handled the situation; to be clear, *I am not* commenting about the incident itself._



eml1909 said:


> I reported this incident to the police and will keep you all posted as to the outcome. Probably best if I don't say anything more at this stage.


_It's a bit late to come over all coy don't you think? You've posted your recording on a public video sharing website and your version of events on a public cycling forum._



eml1909 said:


> Thanks. I'm not worried, I just cannot understand on what basis the YouTube censors thought it appropriate to remove the video. Obviously the complaint was from Atkinson Mcleod but just because it was very bad PR for them, I do not think that the video breached any guidelines.


_Your post stated that it was an "assault" in the title; this is an, as yet, unproven criminal allegation._



eml1909 said:


> I notice that AM have also removed all of the comments about this incident from their Facebook page.


_Their public acknowledgement of the incident and comment either way could be interpreted as prejudicing the position of their motor insurers: the transfer of (financial) responsibility under a contract of insurance, also involves the transfer of the right of reply (i.e. if you expect me to pick up the bill, then let me do the talking)._

_Ultimately this is to your advantage: if you are awarded damages, the insurer could avoid responsibility, leaving you to pursue a claim against AM through the civil courts._



eml1909 said:


> Interesting that AM is not prepared, whether on FB, YouTube or their own webpage to make a public statement condemning the threatening and abusive behaviour of their employee. Nor are they willing to say what "appropriate actions" they have taken.


 
_i) They should publicly castigate their employee on your say-so? By your own admission, aspects of the incident are not immediately apparent: "...you can't see it on the video but..."_

_ii) If there is a transfer of responsibility for the financial consequences for the incident to the insurers of AM, then there is also a transfer of the right of reply to them: I shoot my mouth off, but you get a bloody nose?_



eml1909 said:


> Me thinks that perhaps they are not taking this very seriously at all and are simply interested in the negative PR....


 
_Me thinks that, regardless of the rights and wrongs of the incident, if you had devoted as much effort to reporting this to the Police in a timely fashion as you have to posting the video on Youtube and arguing the toss with unconcerned parties on CycleChat, then you would have a much stronger case._


----------



## sabian92 (18 Jun 2012)

Scilly Suffolk said:


> _Me thinks that, regardless of the rights and wrongs of the incident, if you had devoted as much effort to reporting this to the Police in a timely fashion as you have to posting the video on Youtube and arguing the toss with unconcerned parties on CycleChat, then you would have a much stronger case._


 

...And a potential conviction more to the point.


----------



## BentMikey (19 Jun 2012)

Scilly Suffolk, did you really intend to come across quite so nastily?


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (19 Jun 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Scilly Suffolk, did you really intend to come across quite so nastily?


The interpretation is yours: what I wrote, I did so after reading the entire thread and carefully drafting my contribution.


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Jun 2012)

Youtube is not the only option!


----------



## dawesome (19 Jun 2012)

Scilly Suffolk said:


> _Me thinks that, regardless of the rights and wrongs of the incident, if you had devoted as much effort to reporting this to the Police in a timely fashion as you have to posting the video on Youtube and arguing the toss with unconcerned parties on CycleChat, then you would have a much stronger case._


 
How many minutes of effort did it take him to report it to the police compared with his posts on here?


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (19 Jun 2012)

dawesome said:


> How many minutes of effort did it take him to report it to the police compared with his posts on here?


My point exactly!


----------



## dawesome (19 Jun 2012)

Scilly Suffolk said:


> My point exactly!


 
You have no idea what the answer is, you're posting rubbish.


----------



## enas (19 Jun 2012)

Scilly Suffolk said:


> My point exactly!


 
And your point is?


----------



## dawesome (19 Jun 2012)

scilly's trolling. I'm getting fed up with idiot trolls on here.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (19 Jun 2012)

dawesome said:


> You have no idea what the answer is, you're posting rubbish.





enas said:


> And your point is?


Excuse me Dawesome, what you wrote is ambiguous and I read it as endorsing my opinion.

My point is that rather than posting a thread on a forum and a video on Youtube, the OP would have been better served by making an immediate complaint to the Police.

The actions of the OP and their delay in making a complaint have not improved their position and can only have prejudiced it.



dawesome said:


> scilly's trolling. I'm getting fed up with idiot trolls on here.


"Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt."


----------



## dawesome (19 Jun 2012)

Scilly Suffolk said:


> The actions of the OP and their delay in making a complaint have not improved their position and can only have prejudiced it.


 
how?


----------



## 4F (19 Jun 2012)

dawesome said:


> scilly's trolling. I'm getting fed up with idiot trolls on here.


 
Oh do give over, seemed like a fair summise to me.


----------



## dawesome (19 Jun 2012)

4F said:


> Oh do give over, seemed like a fair summise to me.


 
How long did it take to report as opposed to post about here? scilly's plucking fiction out of thin air.


----------



## 4F (19 Jun 2012)

dawesome said:


> How long did it take to report as opposed to post about here? scilly's plucking fiction out of thin air.


 
Well it seemed to take a damned sight longer for the OP to get to the cop shop than it did for him to put numerous post up on here


----------



## dawesome (19 Jun 2012)

4F said:


> Well it seemed to take a damned sight longer for the OP to get to the cop shop than it did for him to put numerous post up on here


 
Really? Yet nobody can say what the two actions took, respectively. They have literally no idea.


----------



## 4F (19 Jun 2012)

Post 65 "it happened a couple of weeks ago" If the OP was that bothered about it why was he not up the cop shop the same day ?


----------



## dawesome (20 Jun 2012)

So, we've changed from how long it takes to report to when the report's made.

Leyton cop shop has a sign saying "We don't accept poor driving reports without independent witnesses". The cops have a long history of ignoring complaints from cyclists and failing to investigate fatalities,let alone assaults.


----------



## BentMikey (20 Jun 2012)

I think it's ridiculous to suggest that the OP is in the wrong for delaying making a report for a few days. I know that when I made a report it took me a little while to put together the energy and courage to relive the whole event.

In any event, I shouldn't think they'd give him more than perhaps a verbal warning or a formal caution at most. I suspect the pain he'll have gotten from his employer will be far worse than this.


----------



## BentMikey (20 Jun 2012)

To the OP, has another copy of this video been uploaded? Please please ensure one does get uploaded. I don't see why that little turd should get away with making spurious privacy claims, assuming it was him who complained about the video. He shouldn't behave like that in public, and he should have a lasting lesson in public shame to make sure he doesn't forget it.

User rosickyize is a good bet - that person (I don't know who they are) has at least one of my videos uploaded.


----------



## benb (20 Jun 2012)

BentMikey said:


> To the OP, has another copy of this video been uploaded? Please please ensure one does get uploaded. I don't see why that little turd should get away with making spurious privacy claims, assuming it was him who complained about the video. He shouldn't behave like that in public, and he should have a lasting lesson in public shame to make sure he doesn't forget it.
> 
> User rosickyize is a good bet - that person (I don't know who they are) has at least one of my videos uploaded.


 
I'm also happy to upload it on my channel if you want.


----------



## subaqua (20 Jun 2012)

dawesome said:


> scilly's trolling. I'm getting fed up with idiot trolls on here.


 

ROFL


----------



## subaqua (20 Jun 2012)

dawesome said:


> So, we've changed from how long it takes to report to when the report's made.
> 
> Leyton cop shop has a sign saying "We don't accept poor driving reports without independent witnesses". The cops have a long history of ignoring complaints from cyclists and failing to investigate fatalities,let alone assaults.


 

roadsafe have that attitude too


----------

